# Here comes the SNOW for N.E. Ohio.



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well guys and gals here comes are first real event to N.E. Ohio 4-8" tomorrow and 4-8" Monday night into Tuesday. I hope it hits and keeps on coming all winter long. I hope it dose not do the same **** as last year snow the rain then snow. LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW. And show me some payup .


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

i just changed my rims and tires on my truck and put the plow on im ready!!!! i see you have wings on your ploy plow any pics of them???


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I hope u guys get some, If we dont I'll drive up and hang w/ tom


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope so. If the snow we are gonna get amounts to the rain we have gotten (12to1 ratio) we are gonna get POUNDED!!!!!! Has anyone heard when this liquid precip is gonna switch over to snow???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is the lake effect watch:
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
319 PM EST SUN DEC 2 2007

OHZ011>014-PAZ002-003-030430-
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.A.0008.071203T1100Z-071204T2100Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
319 PM EST SUN DEC 2 2007

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY MORNING
THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY MORNING
THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY MORNING
THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE
POSSIBLE ON MONDAY WITH SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW.
AN ADDITIONAL 4 TO 6 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE MONDAY NIGHT BEFORE
TAPERING OFF TUESDAY MORNING.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom the ratio depends on how wet the snow is


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

I grew up in Medina, and remember how there was always snow.
If the weatherman said snow - we got it!

Now, living in Columbus there is a 30% chance we will see snow if it predicted the day before it is supposed to happen.

Have fun guys!


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Well accuweather is prediciting 1-3" here Thursday. I'll believe that when I see it


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

No pics of the plow with wings on yet. I'll get some tomorrow and post them in the Ohio tread. I heard rain changing over to snow around 3 am. Steve


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well the rain is now changed over to snow and the wind is going to make it a nightmare to keep it plowed. Well that just means going back more times to keep it clean and snow free. payup:


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey steve and tom looks like we are going to get 7-15 inchs for today and tommorrow its about time, hope you guys are ready to make some money.....steve i got your number in case i need some help again this year,chuck


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just give me a call I'll be ready Chuck. You coming out to the meet and greet.


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

steve where did you guys decide i have caught bits and pieces about it let me time and date


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

WHERE IS THE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:realmad: All these warnings and crap mean nothing if it dont snow. I think I may take the blade back off. I think these winds are blowing the lake effect to PA and New York


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Take the plow off, and it will snow..


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Scottscape;444140 said:


> Well accuweather is prediciting 1-3" here Thursday. I'll believe that when I see it


tuesday i meant.. now its a coating to an inch...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah I took the plow off. It aint gonna do crap. Everyone else is acting like a blizzard is gonna roll in or something. I may be able to salt in the morning. Screw Winter!!!!! Maybe next year I will anly do landscaping and sit on my arse all winter. This way I dont have to get all excited for nothing


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;444423 said:


> tuesday i meant.. now its a coating to an inch...


I just saw on Channel six she is calling for 2 to 3 inches for central Ohio and they use accuweather too. I see what you are talking about on their website though.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well today was sure a bust for snow. What else is new time to move to Canada or Alaska to get some real snow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah I heard all day and all day yesterday...2-4+ along the lakeshore and we got a big ZERO, well maybe a dusting. Its all going way south and east.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow
I want snow*


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Young Pup;444561 said:


> I just saw on Channel six she is calling for 2 to 3 inches for central Ohio and they use accuweather too. I see what you are talking about on their website though.


Sounds good.. its better to hear something atleast


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I see the lake effect monster has kicked in nice big flakes coming down now. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well keeping my fingers crossed didn't work we didn't get anything last night. I think it is going to be another one of those years.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Steve we got the clipper tonight, it should give us something.

If we dont get alot of snow, Between the few seasonal, and stuff I can find to do I think were make it thur winter. But Im hoping were be busy plowing. Slow season, kinda hurt you on the seasonal for next year, but it should make some of the lowballers go belly up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey I dont know about you in the east Steve, but I salted already a little this morning. I have a couple out in Concord, and the snow was comming pretty good out there, I needed 4x4 to go thru the roads!!! I am heading back out soon to see if it accumulated anymore


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea they said it is snowing pretty good out south. They say with all that wind yesterday it was pushing the moister out south away from the lake. Ron I'm glad I don't just count on snow in the winter to make a living or I would be belly up.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

We are supposed to get 1-3 tonight and 1-2 more tomorrow........we will see..........


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is ours for tonight. Going out to cleanup some heavy pin oak leaves now. Leaves during the day and snow at night. Long day ahead of me.

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Columbus OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Snow Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
400 AM EST TUE DEC 4 2007

...FIRST APPRECIABLE ACCUMULATING SNOW TO AFFECT THE REGION
TONIGHT AND WEDNESDAY...

.AN ALBERTA CLIPPER SYSTEM WILL MOVE SOUTHEAST TOWARD THE MIDDLE
MISSISSIPPI RIVER VALLEY TONIGHT...AND THEN SOUTH OF THE OHIO
RIVER ON WEDNESDAY. THIS SYSTEM WILL SPREAD SNOW ACROSS THE REGION
TONIGHT...CONTINUING THROUGH EARLY WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW
WILL TAPER OFF TO A FEW SNOW SHOWERS LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AS
THE LOW MOVES AWAY FROM THE AREA.

INZ050-058-059-066-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>065-070>074-
080-082-041700-
/O.NEW.KILN.SN.Y.0003.071205T0000Z-071205T2100Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-
DARKE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-
MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-
PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HIGHLAND-
PIKE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
BROOKVILLE...KENTON...CELINA...WAPAKONETA...GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...
BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...PIQUA...URBANA...
SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...
XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...
HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN...
HILLSBORO...PIKETON
400 AM EST TUE DEC 4 2007

...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM EST
WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A SNOW
ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM EST
WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION TONIGHT. SNOW WILL TAPER OFF BY
LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4
INCHES ARE EXPECTED THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

A SNOW ADVISORY IS ISSUED WHEN SNOW IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP IN THE
AFFECTED AREAS...BUT ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BE LIGHT. ANY
SNOW WOULD MAKE DRIVING AND WALKING DIFFICULT BUT NOT IMPOSSIBLE
ON UNTREATED ROADWAYS AND SIDEWALKS. WHEN TEMPERATURES ARE BELOW
FREEZING, MOTORISTS NEED TO BE ESPECIALLY CAREFUL ON BRIDGES AND
OVERPASSES WHERE SLIPPERY SPOTS CAN EASILY DEVELOP. PLAN AHEAD
AND ALLOW EXTRA TIME TO REACH YOUR DESTINATION.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
520 AM EST TUE DEC 4 2007

INZ050-058-059-066-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>065-070>074-
080-082-051030-
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-
SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-
FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HIGHLAND-PIKE-
520 AM EST TUE DEC 4 2007

...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM EST
WEDNESDAY...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR EAST CENTRAL
INDIANA...SOUTHEAST INDIANA...CENTRAL OHIO...MIAMI VALLEY OF
OHIO...SOUTH CENTRAL OHIO...SOUTHWEST OHIO AND WEST CENTRAL OHIO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TO WEATHER.GOV ON THE
INTERNET FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING HAZARDS.

SNOW ADVISORY.

LIGHT SNOW WILL DEVELOP THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE OVERNIGHT AS AN
ALBERTA CLIPPER DROPS SOUTHEAST INTO THE REGION. MANY LOCATIONS
WILL SEE ONE TO THREE INCHES BY DAYBREAK WEDNESDAY MORNING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY

PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TO WEATHER.GOV ON THE
INTERNET FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING HAZARDS.

SNOW ADVISORY.

SNOW WILL CONTINUE FOR MUCH OF THE DAY WEDNESDAY...DIMINISHING IN
COVERAGE AND INTENSITY BY THE EARLY EVENING HOURS. TOTAL
ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE TWO TO FOUR INCHES ACROSS THE REGION.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SNOW SPOTTERS ARE ENCOURAGED TO CALL IN SNOW REPORTS.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U.S. Dept. of Commerce
NOAA National Weather Service
1325 East West Highway
Silver Spring, MD 20910
E-mail: [email protected]
Page last modified: May 16, 2007Disclaimer 
Credits 
Glossary 
Privacy Policy 
About Us 
Career Opportunities 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE: for Safety, for Work, for Fun - FOR LIFE


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I see the clipper left all of us some snow last night. I hope everyones having fun pushing and be safe and have fun and make that money.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

what did you get your way? we only have about 3/4'' here lorain county /cuyahoga county border


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

About 2-3 inches out there...havn't been out yet as I do just a few driveway not to far from here and it is still snowing!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

We got about 2" over night and then about 3" today. So I finally got to push some snow. payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

We got anywhere from 3 to 6 here.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I am going to go to bed and not get up until it snows a plowable amount here in cleveland. I am sick and have a headache. I need to get some work to do. WHere is the snow?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Burkhart, you may be sleeping for a long time, LOL I think Clapper is stealing all of our snow I think he is the grinch, stealing all us Cleveland guys' snow


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats Right


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

we got 4" on the 5th and another 1-2" on Friday the 7th........ believe it or not this is very rare for December in Dayton...... 2 successful plowing and salting events....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ya u guys from the down there r gayyyyyyy. hence the gay part  i want my snow


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Clappers winning*

Yeah clapper is running the table these days. Can you believe i still have bids out without a decision. The thing is that two of them I am the only one. I called them today and they said they have not decided yet. I think they are going under the assumption that it is going to snow this winter. Well i think the 30 days is up on them excepting the bids. Once it snows I will get the call and we may just have to bump the price up a little bit. Just to make up for all the payup clapper is stealing away from us this first month!payup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats what happens, when you have old man winter on payroll


They will call you up and sign fast once it snows


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*I think I win!!*

But on the other hand I get to spend more time with my Girlfriend. Because once the snow starts I dont see her that much. so maybe i am winning!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Burkhart, it will all come out in the wash in the end. I am happy too, I get to spend more time with my kids


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea when you put it that way, I kinda miss her !! I Hope you get lots of snow LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

guys i want snow so i dont have to deal with these crazy girls and aaron r u going to the meet saturday


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Crazy girls??


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Meet*

i dont know yet. i still have 5 yard cleanups to do. I have a few clients that dont want there second one done until every leaf is off every tree within a mile radius. They are great paying customers so i deal with the cold and rain for a week or so.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;452714 said:


> Crazy girls??


ok dang i have bad luck with girls happy now


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;452726 said:


> i dont know yet. i still have 5 yard cleanups to do. I have a few clients that dont want there second one done until every leaf is off every tree within a mile radius. They are great paying customers so i deal with the cold and rain for a week or so.


its just one saturday and u can take ur gf nice long drive with her blah blah u get the idea


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL,

Kevin its all good.

Yea you bum, take your girlfriend to the meet. Make sure you Rsvp via Pm to me


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;452739 said:


> ok dang i have bad luck with girls happy now


Well i took a look at your myspace page and there were plenty of women on there it looked like for you to choose from. Maybe you just dont have the mojo? haha


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;452816 said:


> Well i took a look at your myspace page and there were plenty of women on there it looked like for you to choose from. Maybe you just dont have the mojo? haha


haha hey my mojo is just fine thank you very much. and i got my issues and am alittle rough around the edges havent met any decent girls who like me yet so


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

That ford dosent help you either


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;452900 said:


> That ford dosent help you either


o now u done it u went too far. u can pick on my game or lack there of. but u cant pick on a mans truck.


----------

